# HED C2 vs Velocity A23 Rims - Weight Difference and Impact on Performance



## tibike63 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have tried reading everything I've been able to find on these two rims.

From what I've read, people say that the HED has a better finish but most find these two rims comparable.

The one issue that I haven't seen addressed much is the heavier weight of the HED and its impact on performance.

People will go to great lengths to save 20 g by using alloy nipples for example but no one seem much perturbed by the extra 49 g of the HED over the A23.

Is this because 49 g doesn't make such a difference in this rim weight range or it it because the better finish quality outweighs the weight penalty?

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and perspectives.

V


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

The A23's are really more like 440-445g. Count on 440g. In that case, its more like 25g difference. 

Its more a price thing.. the HED's are almost twice as expensive.


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

My A23s were ~440g each.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*20 grams*



tibike63 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have tried reading everything I've been able to find on these two rims.
> 
> ...


When climbing, reducing weight by 60 gms (two swallows of water) will increase your speed by 0.007 mph on a 6% grade. No, I am not kidding, this is the actual value of that weight savings. That means you will be faster by about 2 seconds per hour.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> That means you will be faster by about 2 seconds per hour.


Wow, you must get a free flux capacitor then, or do the 2 seconds just get lost in the time-space continuum:thumbsup:


----------



## Marin Maniac (Mar 28, 2009)

My HED Belgium rims weighed in at 484 & 458.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

tibike63 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have tried reading everything I've been able to find on these two rims.
> 
> ...


The Hed is 24mm deep and the Velocity is 19.5mm deep. The majority of people probably realize that the weight doesn't mean anything significant but to the people who feel it does but still choose the Heds their thought process would be that in exchange for carrying the extra grams they are getting a deeper, thus more aero, wheel in exchange for the extra weight.

and yeah, some people actually choose based on quality and don't fret about grams and wind tunnels.

Just get which ever you feel is best quality for your money. If you were trying to shave a second off a time trial you wouldn't be looking at either of these rims in the first place so don't give up quality for a couple grams is what I'd say.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

My last 10 rim batch of Hed rims averaged 464.6g

Hi was 482g and low was 454g. The rest of them were 462-468g. In general, they have been more consistent in weight than other rims I've worked with.

-Eric


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

Eric (and others), are you seeing consistent ERDs on the Belgian C-2s? I see the rim label lists ERD as 592 and I'm wondering if I can count on that or should measure, and hwo much variation I might anticipate from the spec. Thanks!


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

teleguy57 said:


> Eric (and others), are you seeing consistent ERDs on the Belgian C-2s? I see the rim label lists ERD as 592 and I'm wondering if I can count on that or should measure, and hwo much variation I might anticipate from the spec. Thanks!


They have been extremely consistent. More so than any other alloy rim. I use 592.7mm myself. The range I measured was 592.4mm - 592.9mm.

I only measured 2 of the tubular rims. They averaged 593.5mm

-Eric


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

No sure what my A23 weigh and don't really care. It was cost effective for me, if and when they "wear out", I'll get another or something else. Not looking for wheels to last a lifetime. 
Aerodynamics? Come on... 
After being stranded out in the boonies with a busted spoke on a 24 spoke rear, I swore I'd never go under 32 again...I like them spoked up 32 (not sure the HED come that high) and I ride 28 when training and 25 when...training faster or trying to pretend I'm racing so ride quality really comes from the tire IMO. 
Haven't tried the 23 yet and some say the A23 is sweet when paired with a 23 tire.


----------



## Crawf (Oct 21, 2010)

Revived...

I'm tossing up between a23's and c2's, they will be running tubeless Intensive 25's exclusively.
The a23's are around 40% cheaper, i'm not worried about weight as this will be a beater wheelset, will one be better suited to tubeless? Any suggestions?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Crawf said:


> Revived...
> 
> I'm tossing up between a23's and c2's, they will be running tubeless Intensive 25's exclusively.
> The a23's are around 40% cheaper, i'm not worried about weight as this will be a beater wheelset, will one be better suited to tubeless? Any suggestions?


I think either rim will be fine for tubeless. I know for sure that some people run A23s tubeless. I haven't encountered someone running C2s tubeless, but I'm sure people are using those tubeless too.


----------

